# PenPort 2010 in Hamburg, Germany



## turnero (Oct 5, 2010)

Astoria Pens
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0i78eDnwdo

Thomas Watkinson, pen restauration
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETQp39a4ioo

Thomas Voelker
http://www.youtube.com/user/0tt0ni0#p/u/2/Bn6mdm_nPRU


----------



## titan2 (Oct 5, 2010)

Too bad my German is not that good......lol

Looks like Thomas Voelker has a pretty nice display case setup for pens.  Sounds like he may have them for sale.....wonder how much they go for?

Thanks for sharing the videos.....they were very interesting!


Barney


----------

